# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Norinco M305, M14 ?

## Skeet

I am Interested in getting one of these bad boys so I have been checking forums, Reviews good bad and indifferent and U tube Videos for an overall rating on the Rifles. Can anyone sheer any further info about the guns. So far things are looking pretty good with respect to pending purchase and I am just hunting around for the best deal available. 

Thanks.  :Omg:

----------


## Ryan

What would you like to know?

I've had mine for a little while and have only visited the range with it once so far, putting 80 rounds through it. I have the synthetic black model as I would never buy anything that has wood on it *waits for sound of jeers and whistles to die down*. To me it feels good and robust in the hand but would definitely recommend a sling as toting it around all day plus daypack if you're out hunting will get tiring.

Very easy take down to field strip - also has chrome lined barrel. Magazine is a bit fiddly to insert but once you have the hang of it, becomes second nature. I'm not a fan of the safety. It will only work once the rifle is actioned but I find that squeezing the trigger a bit harder than usual and it will release the shot. Not sure if that's common to all of them or if mine's a bit duffI really need to shoot it more before I can give a more informed comment on accuracy.

Overall I like it.

----------


## Skeet

Thanks De La Rey. Pretty happy with what I have heard, Read and seen on U tube but a guess I was looking for that little extra to justify a purchase (Not that i need any more convincing) Lol. Thanks for the advise on the sling, Noted. 
Cheers

----------


## Nzgunner

Just make sure you wear safety glasses when you fire it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## foxhound

Well ive had mine bout 5years no issues or malfunctions shot heaps through it and its pretty accurate with the iron sights, mine is the wood stock CJA STH FLD contracted rifle which is suppose to be the good ones, had a scope mounted on it for a bit but becomes FN heavy, stuck with the iron sights and just use it for military rifle shoots at the range and holds its own against most except for the bloody accurate ARs.

----------


## Skeet

Thanks for that guys. Appears to be a nice rifle so I am looking forward to getting one. The comment regarding glasses is noted but is this in reference to good safety or is there something specific about the gun. Lol

----------


## foxhound

I think nzgunner may be talking bout the fact of the open bolt design and to much lube may end in up in your eyes on recoil had that happen both with my mini14s and m14. ARs leave you in a cloud of smoke untill the oil burns off

----------


## Nzgunner

They have been known to slam fire. There will be guys on here that will know more about it than me. Use hard primers and safety glasses. They are good accurate rifles and good value for money. Enjoy.

----------


## Beavis

Yea I like mine till it blew up

----------


## Ryan

M14 /M305 is a closed bolt firearm, not open bolt.

----------


## Skeet

I had heard a little about the slam firing but thought this was associated with the owners gun I was reading about and not that of the Norinco's generally. 
I am a little curious Beavis (Blew Up). LOL. Shit.

----------


## foxhound

> M14 /M305 is a closed bolt firearm, not open bolt.


Not to confuse, in me saying open bolt i ment not shrouded like an SLR or AR, machine guns fire from open bolt and most semis from closed bolt.

----------


## Beavis

Soft primer + free floating firing pin = ouch

----------


## scaggly

Have put about 1400 rounds through mine. 

Overall impressions, heavy, expensive to feed, awful to try and mount optics on, finicky to clean, and only about 2-4MOA accuracy.

Don't get me wrong, it really is a hoot to shoot, but it isn't as great as a lot of m14/m305 fans sometimes make out.

I like it, but to be honest, I don't have much faith in it and the prospect of it exploding on me does lurk at the back of my mind whenever I take it out.  I have rifles that are over a century old, and I'm comfortable shooting them. The 305, not so much.

----------


## turner nz

when you get it strip the chi com grease off get non-chlorinated brake cleaner and then do your usual oiling etc i personally use rem oil, also make sure you get the oil out of the bolt as the free floating firing pins can stick i soaked mine in diesel over night to be sure everything was out then brake cleaned it, might be over the top but safety first, did the same with my sks, didn't oil it just used rem oil as it dry and leaves a teflon lubricate behind enough to suffice for the bolt as oil picks up crud and your back where you started, then lastly keep an eye out in the 2nds gun stocks on boyds and grab a walnut stock for an M1A makes a world of difference the Chinese wood stocks are nasty.

----------


## Ryan

> Not to confuse, in me saying open bolt i ment not shrouded like an SLR or AR


Roger  :Thumbsup: 




> Yea I like mine till it blew up


Blew up as in, out of battery? That's pretty concerning. Definitely looking twice at this rifle now...

----------


## MassiveAttack

The most sensible advice I was given (while owning one) was with the recent drop in AR rifles why wouldn't you buy something in that line instead of a M305. They are only cheap until you add a quality scope mount.

----------


## Skeet

Thanks everybody for the great response, Everything has been noted. Turner NZ handy information. For the past 3 days I have been ringing around trying to get the best deals I can. A work colleague wants one as well so where trying to get the best deal on a 2 gun sale. Not having any luck with local outlets in Wellington however Re-loaders are currently selling them for $539.00 each, with Sling and 2 mags. They cannot move on the price any further but for 2 sales there pre-paired to do free shipping. (Not Bad). I dont think we will get them any cheeper that that. Will have another look around today online and see. If anyone has any comments regarding the rifles on re-loaders for that price please let me no as an order will probable be made for two on Wednesday.

----------


## turner nz

no worries mate, also if your looking at scope mounts check out Bassett M14/M1A Scope Mounts i rang him few years back and he was happy to ship to NZ.

305 with boyds 2nd m1a stock and basset mount

----------


## Ryan

I'm not a fan of wood on firearms but I have to say that that is one decent looking rifle!

----------


## Skeet

Turner NZ - Very very Nice mate. I agree with De la Rey, not a huge fan but that looks great.

----------


## gimp

I had one, sold it, the M14 design is kinda shitty even ignoring the "might explode" Norinco workmanship

----------


## Nzgunner

True it ain't no AR, but it is a classic...

----------


## faregame

not sure the words Norinco and classic go together

----------


## Nzgunner

M14 and classic do...

----------


## turner nz

Whippdeedo its a norinco so what not everyone has 3.5k to spend on a m1a at the end of the day my 305 works well and diffentely isn't half the rifle an m1a is. I'm not saying there all good first one I had, had cycling problems, but you just take it back and get another.

sent from my Motorola Defy onto screen 5.....Defy my ass...

----------


## foxhound

> no worries mate, also if your looking at scope mounts check out Bassett M14/M1A Scope Mounts i rang him few years back and he was happy to ship to NZ.
> 
> 305 with boyds 2nd m1a stock and basset mount


Very nice looking shooter there, i had a redfield mounted on mine aswell 2-7x 33, not sure how solid my mount was. NZ made one from reloaders cost $245. Gun was fun too shoot and shot very well with the iron sights.

----------


## Skeet

Got the rifles from Reloaders. Arrived overnight. As mentined rifles were swimming in oil but thats all good. Plan to pimp it out somewhat and Turner NZ I have checked the Boyds website and there are some nice upgrade stock's available so I will be looking into those. Plan is to get a nice stock, Scope and Suppressor so will post some pics as we go. Of course not to mention shooting the thing and hopeing it doesnt Blow Up like Beavis.
LMAO.

----------


## Ryan

Cool mate, keep us updated with progress  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Skeet

Have been looking at the Archangel M14 stock for my first upgrade although they are not cheep. Gun city has them listed for $600.00 so I no I can get it cheaper lol.

----------


## Beavis

The Archangel is a good upgrade, lighter than the Norc synthetic

----------


## Skeet

Beavis was their an earlier thread running where you mentioned you had one of these and if so do you still have it.

----------


## Beavis

I had one years ago which had an out of battery discharge with American Eagle ammo which damaged the bolt lugs and receiver. I did no modifications at all to it. It shot ok with Barnaul 140gr SP and the open sights. Shot like shit with PPU. I don't really have much info to offer. Google "canadian gun nutz", register and read up on them in the battle rifle section.

----------


## Skeet

Thanks Beavis. Will do.

----------


## bismarck

I mostly shoot military surplus ammo and have had no any issue so far.  It's quiet accurate too.
Make sure you grease your M14 and always keep the piston dry too!!

Read
http://www.independencearmory.com/do...structions.pdf

----------


## turner nz

its quiet easy to make the 5 round mags into 7 round mags too, love the leather sling looks the part

----------


## RimfireNZ

> I mostly shoot military surplus ammo and have had no any issue so far.  It's quiet accurate too.
> Make sure you grease your M14 and always keep the piston dry too!!
> 
> Read
> http://www.independencearmory.com/do...structions.pdf
> 
> 
> Attachment 5565


That's a really good looking example of an M305 Bismarck.

----------


## chrome

> its quiet easy to make the 5 round mags into 7 round mags too, love the leather sling looks the part


do share, how do we do this mod

----------


## Towely

Cut the follower down.

----------


## turner nz

Ditto

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## chrome

will have a looksie

----------


## NZShoota

> do share, how do we do this mod


Disassemble the magazine. You will notice a flat piece of metal welded on the underside of the follower. This limits how far the follower will go down hence limiting the number of rounds that will fit in the magazine. Shorten it the right amount in order to still remain legal. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beavis

I'm thinking of getting another. 3rd time lucky hopefully

----------


## turner nz

Go on you know u need one! 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

> I'm thinking of getting another. 3rd time lucky hopefully


How about I bash your thumb with a hammer... after the jumping around has finished, we can agree it was a stupid idea... and thus the stupid idea is out of your system and the purchase of a M305 wont happen  :Grin: 

Mine was a real special one - it was ackley improved from the factory... piece of shit...

----------


## Beavis

I dunno I have a hard on for the Garand style. I've asked about one that hasn't exploded yet and shoots well (witnessed it).

----------


## Towely

I love them. They clean up nice and the 2 i have, shot really well straight out of the box. Albeit with expensive factory ammo.

----------


## Spanners

> I dunno I have a hard on for the Garand style. I've asked about one that hasn't exploded yet and shoots well (witnessed it).


Buy a Garand....  :Grin:

----------


## turner nz

Mine shoots very well cycles great etc only complaint I have with mine are the front post is far to thick, tech sights do a 0.47 I tried getting in but there currently not shipping overseas

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Towely

Just file it down until its to your likeing and put a dab of colour on it if thats your thing.

----------


## turner nz

Yeah crossed my mind might have to do it save some cash 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RimfireNZ

> I love them. They clean up nice and the 2 i have, shot really well straight out of the box. Albeit with expensive factory ammo.


The barnaul stuff is a lot cheaper than buying expensive factory ammo (BARNAUL - Price Lists). I can't reload for 80 or less cents a shot.

----------


## Towely

The last lot of barnaul i got shot minute of A4 paper at a hundred (168gr and 140gr). That was through 2 m305s a FAL and an AR10. So i load up with my expensively consistant reliable ammo and Nek Minute!..... MOA or damn close to it. Except for the FAL, but going from A4 page to claybird sized group is a big improvement even for that thing.

----------


## steven

Just one thing it looks like the Regs will be changed so AR15s, AK47s might need a class E licence....

----------


## chrome

mine has a No.4 enfield front sight grafted on, works pretty good

----------


## turner nz

Hey that's cool chrome, but think ill try stick to more original sight, can't grind mine down easily either as the dog ears protecting the sight are in the way....plan B is......undecided 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## chrome

maybe a set of needle files will fit??, they are quite narrow

----------


## Drifter

Howdy, all, new here. Just picked up a new Polytech M305; got it home last night, unpacked and cleaned it, discovered the safety will not engage. I understand that they will not engage unless hammr is cocked, but will not engage with hammer cocked either. When I pulled the trigger group, cocked it, tried to engage the safety, it looks like some material needs to be removed in 2 places; where the trigger block slides up in front of the trigger sear, and where the nose of the safety hooks down over the hammer safety lug. Anybody had issues with this?

Thanks in advance;
Drifter

----------


## turner nz

Mate if you bought it new take it back easiest option let the shop deal with it. 

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Drifter

Yeah, I hear ya. Problem is it was shipped out of Vancouver B.C., I emailed an told them the issue, haven't heard back. Hoping they will accept an exchange on the trigger group rather than shipping the gun both ways. I was just wondering if any one else had had this issue. Btw, what is a good ammo for these? Can one use commercial hunting rounds, or should I stick with milsurp ammo?

Thanks;
Drifter

----------


## turner nz

Oh I see that does make it abit harder, I wouldn't personally file anything at this stage, could you take your trigger group into a local hunting store that has them and compare yours/try it in one of there rifles? Maybe somone here close to you could help, where u located?

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## turner nz

As for ammo I've only used federal 168gr shots decent enough but they ain't too fussy just prefer 168gr thereabout pills from memory 

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## foxhound

> As for ammo I've only used federal 168gr shots decent enough but they ain't too fussy just prefer 168gr thereabout pills from memory 
> 
> sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2


mine always shot well with the 150grain load from belmont and sellier & bellot 150grain load. Have had no issues with mine which ive had for 6 years from new.

----------


## turner nz

Not fussy at all then. guess its gunna depend on individual rifles too

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Beavis

> Yeah, I hear ya. Problem is it was shipped out of Vancouver B.C., I emailed an told them the issue, haven't heard back. Hoping they will accept an exchange on the trigger group rather than shipping the gun both ways. I was just wondering if any one else had had this issue. Btw, what is a good ammo for these? Can one use commercial hunting rounds, or should I stick with milsurp ammo?
> 
> Thanks;
> Drifter


Go onto Canadian Gun Nutz and PM M14DOC or Barney

----------


## Drifter

Thanks, all! Appreciated. As to the reply to try it in a different gun, it a;so wont work with the triggergroup removed; I cocked it and it still won't let the safety engaged. Luck of the draw, I guess. I'll pick up a couple of boxes of shells and try the gun out, see if there are any other issues.

Thanks again;
Drifter

----------


## turner nz

Keep us posted how u get on anyhow

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Drifter

Yep, will do. These guns are about as rough as they are cheap. Cycling the action, pulling the op-rod back feels like it is full of sand. Once I resolve the safety issue with the seller, I am going to lap the action; specifically the op-rod and ways, possibly the hammer face and bolt end as well. Will check locking lug contact to see if any lapping is needed there while I am at it. Any of you fine folk out there think of anything else I should check on while I am at it? I pulled and cleaned the gas piston, (boy, they sure oil em' down for the trip across the pond, don't they?) scrubbed the bore and chamber, (a lot of black came out of the bore) and checked the rear sight for operability, made sure the front sight is tight, etc. The rear sight is quite tight to turn one direction, but not the other. Any ideas on this? Is it something I should disassemble and "tune up" as well? Or are they about as good as they get? Thought I might as well get all these niggling things out of the way, I can't pick up any ammo until Tuesday, so might as well do these things while waiting.....

Later all,
Drifter

----------


## Towely

I pulled my rear sight off and wire brushed and cleaned it. It will be soaked in oil and have that gritty feel about it, a clean up does wonders.

----------


## Beavis

Get an NM spring guide, GI recoil spring, NM op rod guide. Will cycle a lot smoother.

----------


## Drifter

Thanks, all much appreciated!

Regards,
Drifter

----------


## Drifter

Well folks. I decided to get off my lazy keester, went out to my little man cave, stripped it down. Lapped the op-rod and ways, lapped bolt lugs, ( head space was quite tight) lapped the bolt slide contact surfaces where it contacts the action. Disassembled the trigger group. stoned the sear contacts, then refitted the safety. It was WAY off; had to remove a fair bit of metal, both where it blocks the trigger and on the hammer latch. Also polished where the bolt and hammer slide against each other when cocking. This gun cycles SO smooth now; trigger pull is smooth, still around 5 pounds. I am anxious to get out to the range now to see what it shoots like. Thanks to all for the suggestions and advice.

Regards,
Drifter

----------


## turner nz

Oh nice have u got any pics of the work done? I might have to do the same with mine 

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Drifter

No, never thought to take pics, but suppose I could take a few tomorrow. Remind me if I forget; I do have a pretty full day, have to go to the next town up the line and get my truck from the repair shop[, but will try. Would have been easier to take them while I was doing the work, but no ever accused me of doing things in the correct order..... :Grin:

----------


## Spanners

Why out of VC?
Surely the freight would be worth more than the gun??

----------


## Beavis

Don't be tempted to reduce the pull weight below 4.5lbs = bad joo joo

----------


## Drifter

Yeah. I hear ya. Things go sideways......

----------


## Drifter

> Don't be tempted to reduce the pull weight below 4.5lbs = bad joo joo


I didn't file  the sears; just used Arkansas stone on them, make them a bit smoother. Gotta watch that; can't put back what ya take off!!

----------


## Drifter

> Why out of VC?
> Surely the freight would be worth more than the gun??


Well, I live about 700miles Northeast of there, so shipping was only $28.00 and change. I know I am a long way from most of you folks, but it;s about the guns not the locale, right?

----------


## Spanners

> Well, I live about 700miles Northeast of there, so shipping was only $28.00 and change. I know I am a long way from most of you folks, but it;s about the guns not the locale, right?


Sorry - I thought you were in NZ  - obviously read Far North as your location LOL

----------


## Drifter

Lol, yeah, he frozen north; the land of major snowfall and -40 temp! But, beautiful summers! And good hunting, I might add!!

----------


## themarrakechexpress

My CJA m14 is great, very accurate, I want to put some usgi parts in it. Terrible on animals at close range with those irons though.

----------


## turner nz

M14 | Trade Me

cant say its something i would spend lots of money on but hey everyone has the right to do what they like. i'd rather put the money into my AR  :Thumbsup:  the norc SKS are nicer rifles from the factory so long as you leave them with irons. mine has tech sights and its a hoot to shoot

----------


## Drifter

If a guy can do most of his own work, it isn't too bad, as a rule to accurize a rifle; I have been doing my own accurizing for many years, and sometimes I get carried away with the parts. Then I add everything up, and its "Holy Crap!! I spent _THAT_ much?? Oops! But once around the block is all any of us get, so might as well have fun on the journey. I do like to take a gun that is known for "ho-hum" accuracy, and make a tack driver out of it. Prol;em is, once there, I usually put it away in the back of the lockup, and there it sits as I move on to the next one I can't live without.  :Wink:

----------


## Drifter

Well, at long last I got to go out and try out my new gun. Best $400.00 I ever spent on a gun. It shoots way better (tighter groups) than I was expecting. Performed flawlessly, shot well using Federal 150gr pointed soft point. bullets; next will try boat-tails and see how they work out. Should have tried it out before doing the lapping and polishing,though, then could have a better idea of how it improved it. Haven't forgotten about posting pics of the work I did on it, just been busy with other things. 
L8r, all.
Drifter

----------


## Drifter

Well, finally got it out to the range for some SERIOUS shooting. The Boat-tails sucked; no further info required there. At 100 yards, accuracy is ok, not spectacular, but meat on the plate with every shot. (I have read some dismal reports on these) So my son talked me into trying to whack the gong at 315 yards at the range where he lives. First, I performed a wee bit of magic to the front sight, (classified; if i tell you, you will have to disappear...lol) he spotted for me, I walked it up, (elevation knob set at 380ish to hit spot on at 315 yards) Nothing as satisfying than hearing that hard flat "WHACK" come back after each shot. Now THAT was impressive; definitely meat on the table. Might move up in the ranks as my new moose gun. And this gun is basically stock; a few improvements to existing parts, nothing replaced. Hard to justify spending money on after market parts with that accuracy.

Regards, and happy hunting,
Drifter....

----------


## Beavis

You should try catch an M14 clinic up there

----------


## Drifter

Not sure what that is; what do they do, give instruction on tuning, etc?

----------


## Beavis

Yip ask here CanadianGunNutz.com

----------


## Drifter

Cool. thanks.

----------


## James J.

> I mostly shoot military surplus ammo and have had no any issue so far.  It's quiet accurate too.
> Make sure you grease your M14 and always keep the piston dry too!!
> 
> Read
> http://www.independencearmory.com/do...structions.pdf
> 
> 
> Attachment 5565


What stripper clips are those? Cheers!

----------


## jim160

For what you pay for them are pretty good.  As always, if you want the original and the best quality you pay the price. 
$500 for a norinco compared to $3500 for a Springfield. 

The norincos seem to get better groups the more rounds you fire and I'm shooting Iraqi ammo which ain't the best but still shoots ok groups. Quick groups of 3 inches or less. Will check again when I go to the range this week. 

Much the same with the AR15's you can get. The gun city ones aren't as good as the DPMS or Colt ones but you get what you pay for.

----------


## Greenie

Interesting...I'm about to be in the market for an M14/M1A or M305

----------

